# Warning Light for Rear Spoiler - Stop Switch



## GloballTT (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey TT Forum folks 

*ISSUES: *
1. Yellow warning light comes on the dash showing the rear spoiler 
2. The rear spoiler remains in the "up" position but it does move down if you press the spoiler down button whilst driving along. However, everything you turn the ignition off, the spoiler returns to the "up" position. So the spoiler moves OK. 
3. My local garage ran a software diagnostics and the following error came up:
"09 Central Electrics 1 problem exists:
1.03132 Rear Spoiler Stop Switch - Implausible Signal 
4. My local garage said they looked online but could not find a stop switch

QUESTIONS: 
1. How do I solve this issue?
2. Would a stop switch solve this? 
3. Where can I get a stop switch?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't find a switch for spoiler so suspect it's part of the drive motor that moves the spoiler. 
Is your main battery 100% because low volts can cause spoiler to rise when Ign turned off.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 for Hoggy - At 10.2 volts the spoiler deploys automatically. Good news is it's going up and down so the mechanism is working okay, so it may be your battery is on the way out since it works while you're driving, but only pops up when your stopped. Does it deploy and retract automatically on the highway?

How to get to it - 
https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/12 ... tt-mk2-8j/

This might be worth a read from the Knowledge Base - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918983

From SSP 382 (you can download the PDF below) -

_Diagnosis

The scope of diagnosis in the convenience system central control unit J393 has been extended to include the new function. Address word 46 is assigned to the convenience system central control unit in the diagnostic tester.
There is a new data block for the "electrically adjustable rear spoiler" function. It contains the following information:
● Switch for detecting the end position "rear spoiler retracted" is actuated or not actuated
● Switch for detecting the end position "rear spoiler extended" is actuated or not actuated
● Adjustable rear spoiler switch E127 is actuated or not actuated
● Warning lamp K242 in the adjustable rear spoiler switch E127 is on or off

There is adaption or final control diagnostics function for the electrically adjustable rear spoiler. It is not included in the coding either, but is standard equipment in the TT Coupé_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not a TT but it may help.
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread ... ault-03132
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

See attached test plan (German) - This was taken from a VAG test, but it shoudl be possible with a VCDS since it requires looking at the measuring blocks 23 and 25 under Address 46.

Check the function of the limit switch for rear spoiler adjustment F135 F136 with the help of the measuring unit block.

Check the power supply of the central stowage unit for the comfort system J393 and the limit switch for the rear spoiler adjustment F125/F136.

Check the wiring according to the circuit diagram for short-circuit contact corrosion.
Check the plug connection on the side
Correct seat (for example) loose contact
Bent and slipped pins
Widened plug contacts
Water ingress, contact corrosion
Crushing, buckling and chafing of the connected lines

Note The measured value block program is then included in the test plan.

Active step: de-registration MWB (measured value blocks)

Preview

Brief description of the test
With the help of the test program you can read the following function in the central control unit for comfort control system J393 (Ready/More)

Decision MBW
How to read the blocks?

1. Each block separately
2. Select individual blocks
3. Abort

[Address]...[ID].......[Result Value]...................[Value]............[Dim]....[Number Value]
[46].........[23.1].....[Spoiler retracted].............[unactuated].....[ - ] _<-----position is not recognized_
[46].........[23.2].....[Spoiler extended].............[unactuated].....[ - ]
[46].........[23.3].....[Spoiler button].................[unactuated].....[ - ]
[46].........[25.1].....[1. spoiler travel reason].....[22]................[ - ]......[0 <= x<=255]
[46].........[25.1].....[2. spoiler travel reason].....[11]................[ - ]......[0 <= x<=255]
[46].........[25.1].....[3. spoiler travel reason].....[22]................[ - ]......[0 <= x<=255]
[46].........[25.1].....[4. spoiler travel reason].....[02]................[ - ]......[0 <= x<=255]









View attachment SpoilerFailurePDFGerman.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Another German post on this problem commented the mechanic discovered screws on the motor housing were loose. So it may be a simple issue. But you'll have to pull the rear panel to inspect it for lose wires, corrosion, loose screws, etc.

If i have some time this weekend, I'll pull out my VCDS and get some screen shots of the above mentions measuring blocks so you can see what a functioning spoiler looks like. Hopefully your mechanic knows how to do this too. :?

But I agree with Hoggy, get your battery checked and ensure that it's okay before you start paying to have anything done with the spoiler.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Definitiely check the battery first as Hoggy says. If the voltage is OK then...

The spoiler has two microswitches built into the mechanism. One operates when the spoiler is fully open the other when it is fully closed. The implausible signal error occurs when both switches are actuated at the same time (which should never happen). As SJP says, you can see the state of the switches by looking at the measuring blocks for the CCU (46) Block 23. If one or other isn't changing state as you move the spoiler then you have found the problem.

Unfortunately the microswitches are built into the operating motor mechanism and don't look to be easily relaceable. You could try squirting contact cleaner at them and working them by hand. A new motor unit is going to dent your wallet but they do turn up on eBay.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

According to the TSB:
Set the parking brake with ignition on to wake up comfort module.

Spoiler will only deploy if both central convince CAN high and Low loose communication


----------

